# LB



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Miss LB is now Firien zu Treuen Händen IPO1 KKL B/HOT with a high IPO1 and high obedience under a judge with a VERY sharp pencil. Very pleased with my little bitch. 

After trialing I decided to enter the show and survey. She stacked beautifully (will post as soon as I have pictures), but needed work on gaiting especially since her gimpy handler, me, couldn't run quickly enough. :surprise:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Major congrats


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How great is that..congratulations.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!! Did you guys get a break in the weather?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You should be VERY proud of all the hard work for both of you! 

BIG Congratulations! 

Moms


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Lucia, the weather was great for all three days. It is just now raining. 

LB is the 7th dog I have titled in SchH/IPO, all HOT, one of those my foundation female and 5 of them B/HOT.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, congratulations! I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the 1, look forward to reading about the survey/photos!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo! Congrats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She looked good Lisa! Congratulations again.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you Alexis. Fun seeing you guys again.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrat's Lisa!!! Saw the pictures on FB earlier. Great Job!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some photos from the trial.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on getting the IPO1... She looks like a little spitfire!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is that. LOL


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you both.


----------

